# Home delivery meal services



## JustJoel (Apr 20, 2019)

Do any of you ever use any of the home delivery food services? Which one, and why did you choose that service? Was/is it useful? How is the ingredient quality, and how does the food taste?


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 20, 2019)

I think the fad is over for those services. They were a big deal at one time, and my older son and his wife had Blue Apron for a while but became tired of it for several reasons.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 20, 2019)

I did " The Purple Carrot" for about 6 months.   Through a charity auction, I got to visit their test kitchen, sit down with the owner, and speak with the chefs developing the recipes / meals.  It is. vegan company, so with my wife turning vegan , I figured it was a good way to try recipes and ingredients that I may not select myself.  The quality was very good as far as ingredients go.  The meals were different each week, yet there were similarities which got to be boring after awhile.

Biggest problem I had was the delivery date.  I had the 3 meal plan.  It was delivered on Tuesday.  Problem being I work long hours Tuesday, Thursday and Friday, not leaving me too much time to cook.  By Saturday, the ingredients may not be as fresh.  Therefore, I had to do all my cooking on Wednesday.   I love cooking , but it became more of a chore, because I had to do so much in one day.  If the delivery date was on Friday , that would have worked better , cause id have sat, sun and mon to cook.

Several times an ingredient item was missing.  Luckily, I have a pretty well stocked kitchen ,so it was never an issue. But , someone relying on the ingredients being delivered, would probably have been pissed off.  

When I was speaking with the owner and chefs,  what they do is search the internet , cook books ... to find inspirational recipes.  They are given a budged for the ingredients for each meal ( I forgot how much it was ), and the meal must also take no more than 40 minutes to make.  After they would come up with a meal, they would give it to the people who work there ( the non chefs), to see if they could make it in the time frame, and also if they had any problems reading and following the recipe.  If it passed this test, then it would be added to their meal plan.

They have 2 warehouses .  One on the east coast and another on the west coast to allow for quicker shipping and keeping ingredients fresh.  Everything, for the most part , was pre measured ( spices, liquid ingredients ...).  The produce came whole, and needed to be prepared as the recipe called for ( chopped, sliced ....).

The recipe cards were printed in color, with pictures .  Step by step directions.  They had an area in there office that was set up specifically for food photos to develop these recipe cards.

The only thing that wasn't included in the boxes was water, oil , salt and pepper.  That was expected ( unless there was a specific kinda of oil, then that would be included and remeasured)

In my opinion, I think someone who does this would have to enjoy cooking, and be at least average or better to create a quality meal out of this.  I think someone with lacking skills would think its a chore and not find it to be fun at all.

One thing I found a little ironic is that being a vegan company, you think they would be more concerned about the environment ( as stereotypically , many vegans are), but everything was prepackaged in plastic bags , plastic bottles ....

Anyway, thats my take on it.  
It was a fun experience.  Did find a few new recipes and ingredients, but now I consider it a ' been there, done that'.

From a price point of view, I can definitely cut the cost down by buying my own ingredients .

Also, the portions were a little smaller than I prefer.  But then again, I like to eat


----------



## roadfix (Apr 20, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I think the fad is over for those services. They were a big deal at one time, and my older son and his wife had Blue Apron for a while but became tired of it for several reasons.



I also believe this.    It sounded like a great idea initially.   Blue Apron is struggling now, losing subscribers by the thousands every quarter.   They've tried different marketing strategies to market their services with not much success and they're barely staying afloat now...    not to mention I lost a good sum of money in their stock.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 20, 2019)

About ten years ago, we went to Miami to visit and stay with my old childhood friend. 
We arrived before he did.  There was a small cooler on his porch. It contained his dinner.
I was impressed with the beautiful snapper filet over rice or something.  Real good eye appeal.
Well it was as good as it looked.  He was all alone and on dialysis and really needed this service.  I think he kept it until he was gone.
Miss that guy.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 20, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> About ten years ago, we went to Miami to visit and stay with my old childhood friend.
> We arrived before he did.  There was a small cooler on his porch. It contained his dinner.
> I was impressed with the beautiful snapper filet over rice or something.  Real good eye appeal.
> Well it was as good as it looked.  He was all alone and on dialysis and really needed this service.  I think he kept it until he was gone.
> Miss that guy.



When I was a kid, I saw meals being delivered in metal containers to neighbors. We never got it.  My mother, my father or I cooked dinner every night.
I like the idea of regularly delivered food. High quality stuff. 
I'm already having a harder and harder time cooking every eve. Then dishes.  I hate dishes.  But hate laundry even more.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 20, 2019)

For a couple bucks more you can have a nice dinner delivered to your door from your favorite neighborhood restaurant, any night.
I think these meal kit services are mainly aimed at folks who love to cook.


----------



## Addie (Apr 20, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> When I was a kid, I saw meals being delivered in metal containers to neighbors. We never got it.  My mother, my father or I cooked dinner every night.
> I like the idea of regularly delivered food. High quality stuff.
> I'm already having a harder and harder time cooking every eve. Then dishes.  I hate dishes.  But hate laundry even more.



Two chores I do not mind doing. Washing dishes and folding the clean laundry. Pirate hates to wash the silverware. I don't mind it at all. So I let him wash the pans, (I hate those dang pans) and I do all the rest.

I have a fantastic laundry service. (Free) And they fold the clothes and other items as if they are going on display at  an upscale department store. I do wish they would send it back with some items for me to fold. I just get to put it all away. I also love to iron. Ironing is my "Me Time." I just sit there pushing that iron back and forth, humming all the time. 

I know, I am weird!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 21, 2019)

Addie said:


> Two chores I do not mind doing. Washing dishes and folding the clean laundry. Pirate hates to wash the silverware. I don't mind it at all. So I let him wash the pans, (I hate those dang pans) and I do all the rest.
> 
> I have a fantastic laundry service. (Free) And they fold the clothes and other items as if they are going on display at  an upscale department store. I do wish they would send it back with some items for me to fold. I just get to put it all away. I also love to iron. Ironing is my "Me Time." I just sit there pushing that iron back and forth, humming all the time.
> 
> I know, I am weird!!!



I also enjoy washing dishes and ironing.  The only problem is, my standards of what is clean and what is not wrinkled is far below what my wife expects , which is why I usually get relieved of my dish washing and ironing duties rather quickly   But I do find them both relaxing.  ( you can include vacuuming and gift rapping too)

Oh, and Im weird too , but at least I admit it.  What scares me more, are the people who think they are not weird and obviously are.


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 21, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Do any of you ever use any of the home delivery food services? Which one, and why did you choose that service? Was/is it useful? How is the ingredient quality, and how does the food taste?


Are you referring to meal kit companies like Blue Apron or meal delivery services like Uber Eats or Grub Hub?


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 21, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> Are you referring to meal kit companies like Blue Apron or meal delivery services like Uber Eats or Grub Hub?


Meal kit companies


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I also enjoy washing dishes and ironing.  The only problem is, my standards of what is clean and what is not wrinkled is far below what my wife expects , which is why I usually get relieved of my dish washing and ironing duties rather quickly   But I do find them both relaxing.  ( you can include vacuuming and gift rapping too)
> 
> Oh, and Im weird too , but at least I admit it.  What scares me more, are the people who think they are not weird and obviously are.



It drove me crazy because Pirate fails to see a dish when he has washed it, is still dirty. So to save on arguments, I taught him to run his hand over the dish. If there is still food stuck on the plate, then do it over again until your hand tells you it is completely clean. 

I find ironing to be a very restful time. Pirate hates it, so I offered to do all his ironing. He now is convinced that I am totally NUTS!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 22, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> *When I was a kid, I saw meals being delivered in metal containers to neighbors.* We never got it.  My mother, my father or I cooked dinner every night.
> I like the idea of regularly delivered food. High quality stuff.
> I'm already having a harder and harder time cooking every eve. Then dishes.  I hate dishes.  But hate laundry even more.



If they were the stacked metal containers, I remember them being a Cuban thing.

I just can't get the idea of someone else selecting meat, produce, etc. for us to cook at home.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 22, 2019)

"I'm already having a harder and harder time cooking every eve. Then dishes.  I hate dishes.  But hate laundry even more."


Welcome to the Club !  You can be Vice-President !


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> "I'm already having a harder and harder time cooking every eve. Then dishes.  I hate dishes.  But hate laundry even more."
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Club !  You can be Vice-President !



Just let me know when either of you are not in the mood for clean up time. I will be right over. Even with my one leg. If it can wait until Wednesday, will be even better. A good excuse to try out my new leg. (I hope!)


----------



## Silversage (Apr 23, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Do any of you ever use any of the home delivery food services? Which one, and why did you choose that service? Was/is it useful? How is the ingredient quality, and how does the food taste?




I've tried 3 of them.  While we had our house on the market, then packing - moving - unpacking, it was a convenient way to have a few meals a week pre-planned.  Nothing took long prep or long cooking.  Dinner was on the table in 30 minutes without a lot of fuss or clean up.  I didn't have to stock up on groceries while I was trying to 'use up' stuff in the fridge.  They sent just enough food to prep for 2 of us.  

Blue Apron was my least favorite.  Everything took twice as long to prepare as they suggested.  The recipes were a lot of work for meh flavor.  I can understand why they are struggling.  I tried it a couple times.

Sun Basket I only tried once.  It was OK, but not impressive.

I did about 12 weeks (on and off) of Home Chef over a 6-8 month period.  This was my favorite - especially the selection.  They have a lot of Asian, Mexican, Cajun mixed in with the more typical American & Italian.  We preferred the stronger flavors of the first 3 cuisines.  I have since used several of their recipes - some are that good.

All of them can have issues with delivery.  Sometimes produce will be damaged or not as fresh as you want (I'm thinking of some old mushrooms or wilted cilantro).  But in any case, the service always refunded the price of that particular meal with no hassle. In general, the food they sent was as fresh as what I find at my local Publix.  

Now 18 people are all going to chime in and say they can make things better and/or cheaper, *and of course you can*.  I wouldn't make a long term plan to use them, but occasionally or during busy times in your life, it can be a godsend.


----------



## Addie (Apr 23, 2019)

Silversage said:


> I've tried 3 of them.  While we had our house on the market, then packing - moving - unpacking, it was a convenient way to have a few meals a week pre-planned.  Nothing took long prep or long cooking.  Dinner was on the table in 30 minutes without a lot of fuss or clean up.  I didn't have to stock up on groceries while I was trying to 'use up' stuff in the fridge.  They sent just enough food to prep for 2 of us.
> 
> Blue Apron was my least favorite.  Everything took twice as long to prepare as they suggested.  The recipes were a lot of work for meh flavor.  I can understand why they are struggling.  I tried it a couple times.
> 
> ...



That package can be a life saver sometimes. You are coming down with a cold, don't feel like cooking, etc.... 

Yup, go take that nap and when you wake up make a quick supper from that box. Let the kids do the dishes,


----------



## roadfix (Apr 23, 2019)

Basically, these meal kits provide service for just a small niche of the home cook.   They're really not a good deal for the average home cook.   Most will go belly up at some point as none of them are profiting.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 23, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I also enjoy washing dishes and ironing.  The only problem is, my standards of what is clean and what is not wrinkled is far below what my wife expects , which is why I usually get relieved of my dish washing and ironing duties rather quickly   But I do find them both relaxing.  ( you can include vacuuming and gift rapping too)
> 
> Oh, and Im weird too , but at least I admit it.  What scares me more, are the people who think they are not weird and obviously are.




You must be my long-lost twin.  Love, love, love ironing. I find it soothing and the end result is so satisfying.


Vacuuming...omigosh!  Buck used to take the shop vac out of my hands because I became a monster.


Again, gift-wrapping.  I love to be creative and make all special.


NEVER MIND!!!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2019)

My younger sister who's husband is a long-haul trucker is home by herself a lot and she does not drive, in LOS ANGELES!!!  
Anyways, for her these Meal Kit Delivery Services work great.
(I'm not sure which she uses, she switches off now and again)

She gets 3 per week and it's enough leftovers to hold her for the entire week.
I don't think that the price is worth it myself, but I drive, shop, prep, cook and store leftovers just peachy-swell all on my own thanks.

Both my Mother and Sister miss me terribly!  
I was their meal delivery service before we all moved apart.  
I would go over to each of their apartments with about 2 weeks worth of meals already vacuum sealed up and ready for them to re-heat and eat. 

Oh, my Mom doesn't drive either, nor does she cook anymore.
So when we go to visit twice a year, I take ALOT of food for her freezer!
Maybe I should make it there 3 times a year


----------



## Rascal (Apr 24, 2019)

My late mum would be horrified to know people order pre packed foods to cook. She would call these people lazy. Only because she has a garden and used that. We are the same here, we grow and freeze all sorts. I've never ordered pre packed goods. Although my granddaughter wanted uber eats when she was here last week.  My wife obliged. She loved it.
Grandkids huh?

Russ


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2019)

I came across this article, which seems very apropos.

Meal Kits Have A Smaller Carbon Footprint Than Grocery Shopping, Study Says


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 25, 2019)

I have never order them but did get interviewed by someone thinking of starting a company do it. 

His target was people who like to cook nice meals but who lived in areas without ready access to kind of higher end ingredients and limited time to cook. 

The interview did kind of change my way of looking at theses plans but for the price I will just go to a restaurant and let someone else wash the dishes.


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2019)

powerplantop said:


> I have never order them but did get interviewed by someone thinking of starting a company do it.
> 
> His target was people who like to cook nice meals but who lived in areas without ready access to kind of higher end ingredients and limited time to cook.
> 
> The interview did kind of change my way of looking at theses plans but for the price I will just go to a restaurant and let someone else wash the dishes.



I get my lunch delivered five day a week. I end up tossing aluminum foil and foam containers away. This elder service needs to read that article.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 25, 2019)

powerplantop said:


> His target was people who like to cook nice meals but who lived in areas without ready access to kind of higher end ingredients...



That can point to mostly rural areas which can affect timely deliveries of meal kits.


----------



## Addie (Apr 27, 2019)

I am more concerned with the tossing of plastics into our waste than the food. Why not use heavy duty carboard paper or even paper bags for the raw veggies and other articles that would qualify for such usage?  The leftover food can make great compost.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 27, 2019)

You need to think of food waste as more than "leftover food". When you toss spoiled food, time, energy, and resources from the initial planting of food through harvest, transportation, storage, preparation, and then disposal needs to be calculated. 
*How to Reduce Food Waste*


I guess the meal delivery kits reduce food waste by keeping leftovers to a minimum - both from the actual meals and the measured raw ingredients used to prepare the dish. We, personally, toss very little food. Actually, we toss very little anything, period. If you guys saw how little trash is in our 96-gallon trash cart every other week (because the companies around here do not offer once-a-month trash pick-up), you would be amazed.


----------



## Addie (Apr 29, 2019)

Since last July, I eat very small meals now. Pirate can get three meals out of a 1/4 pounder for me. We stopped buying bread completely. I don't like it and he doesn't want to eat a whole loaf by himself.


----------

